# Condor Classic - Century Hollister



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Was wondering if any of you have done the Condor Classic that is held in Hollister. To those of you who have participated, was the course well organized and supported? Don't mind exploring another area through which I have never ridden.

Thanks,
chl


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I lived in Hollister for 40 yrs. Earlier today some one asked me about it and I've never heard of it. 
Call 'Off the Chain Bikes' in Hollister, they probably have info. 
There are some serious climbs in the area, ie Fremont Peak, Lone Tree Road, Quien Sabe Rd etc.
When is it?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It is on Saturday, October 22nd. This is the third one, and the century route is relatively flat.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It will take place next Saturday, the 22nd of October. I've heard of Lone Tree Road and have ridden up Fremont Peak (murderous in the hot sun). This century is probably what I just need, a nice easy flat route. Just getting over a cold.

chl





YZ 343 said:


> I lived in Hollister for 40 yrs. Earlier today some one asked me about it and I've never heard of it.
> Call 'Off the Chain Bikes' in Hollister, they probably have info.
> There are some serious climbs in the area, ie Fremont Peak, Lone Tree Road, Quien Sabe Rd etc.
> When is it?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I've ridden all of those roads (but never one of their organized rides). This looks to be a new route for them. No longer trekking down to the Pinnacles and possibly being faced with 25 mph headwinds for the last 30 miles.

Looks pretty good (but $80 is a bit stiff).


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

This is really only the second one I think. They skipped a year for some reason. I rode the first one and it was mostly flat and very windy on the return. They asked for rider feedback on the rest stops, route and general support. I believe they have altered the route to try and have the wind at your back during the return. And I don't remember the food as being anything better or worse than the usual fair at a century.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Tort said:


> This is really only the second one I think. They skipped a year for some reason.


Yes, they skipped 2010, but the first one was in 2008. They also did 2009 - which makes this (2011) one the third.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Alright, I'm going to take a chance on this. Hopefully, it will be a nice ride. Although, I always look forward to exploring new areas. My only ride in the Hollister/San Juan Bautista are has been the climb to Fremont Peak. 

With 100 miles and only 3,300 feet of elevation, it should be the proverbial walk in the park. However, I had a similar ride that went through Del Puerto Canyon Road/Junction in 95-100 degrees heat that just about had me deep fried at the end. Anyone else planning on riding this? 

chl


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Those roads have rolling hills, but no steep long climbs. The weather is usually good this time of year. Have fun. I'll be racing motorcycles for the next few weekends.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

CHL said:


> Alright, I'm going to take a chance on this. Hopefully, it will be a nice ride. Although, I always look forward to exploring new areas. My only ride in the Hollister/San Juan Bautista are has been the climb to Fremont Peak.
> 
> With 100 miles and only 3,300 feet of elevation, it should be the proverbial walk in the park. However, I had a similar ride that went through Del Puerto Canyon Road/Junction in 95-100 degrees heat that just about had me deep fried at the end. Anyone else planning on riding this?
> 
> chl


I'm in. I trained at Livestrong in Austin this past weekend. It will probably be a cold start, like 50 deg


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

ziscwg said:


> I'm in. I trained at Livestrong in Austin this past weekend. It will probably be a cold start, like 50 deg


It has a start time around 7:00am so it might still be slightly dark. In the early hours, bank on using arm/knee warmers and a vest. Anything heavier and you'll overheat for sure, as the day progresses. Stops are staggered every 25 miles so that means two wattle bottles and some food as well.

I wonder if' it's possible to complete the 100 miles in under 5 hours 30 minues. I guess that would be pushing the pace a fair amount.

chl


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

CHL said:


> It has a start time around 7:00am so it might still be slightly dark. In the early hours, bank on using arm/knee warmers and a vest. Anything heavier and you'll overheat for sure, as the day progresses. Stops are staggered every 25 miles so that means two wattle bottles and some food as well.
> 
> I wonder if' it's possible to complete the 100 miles in under 5 hours 30 minues. I guess that would be pushing the pace a fair amount.
> 
> chl


I don't see why not. 5:30 is respectable. Is that total time or ride time?

I did the 90 mil Livestrong in 4:48 (solo) ride time, 5:15 total time. I was hangin with my friends who were going slow the first 25 mi to as they were doing the 45 mile ride. Then a few team pics at the 37 mile mark. Livestrong Austin had 5500 vert ft. This century has 3800 vert ft. So, that will help (maybe) the avg speed.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Finished the ride several hours ago and was pleasantly surprised by the beautiful scenery in San Benito County. Some of the roads were good, although some were in need of repairt. It's similar to what you would find in the Almaden Valley near Chesboro or Uvas Reservoir. I rode my aluminum Cannondale CAAD9 and wasn't uncomfortable at all.

The organizers had rest areas at 25 mile intervals, which was pretty good. The first fifty miles were pretty flat and I hammered through most of it. However, I paid for it during the second half, even though I rode easily from mile 50 to 75. Never knew that such an extensive community existed between Hollister and the Elk Horn Sloughs. There was even a small classic American Muscle Car show on the way back. The last 25 miles had us return home through a nasty head wind and a fair amount of climbing, courtesy of some steep rollers. Surprisingly, the event had a pretty low turn out (not sure but under 500 riders), unlike the Sequoia Century that is usually sold out. This probably explains why the food was lack luster compared to what I ate during the Tierra Bella and Sequoia Centuries. However, roads were clearly marked and the staff was super friendly. There were perhaps 40 riders that rode the imperial century route.

Tendonitis set in behind my left knee (last year, it was my right side). Made the last 25 miles fairly uncomfortable and I couldn't put much pressure on it. Here's my Strava data.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Great info - thanks for writing it up. Hope you iced your knee!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure what happened to me. I did 6:30 or so. I didn't feel great the whole day. I felt better at Livestrong at mile 80 than I did at mile 20 on the Condor ride. Maybe not enough sleep, the Flu shot I got last Thurs, too many long ride weekends in a row, who knows.

I also didn't know the course and the mapmyride elevation profile showed nothing above 6% grade. I thought it was a tad odd since we were going to the coast. I put on my 11-25 and went at it. Wow, did it suck muscling up that 10-20% grade (Mohare rd IIRC) near the coast. It wasnt long, but it sure tapped me at that point. 

I got a flat too. I think I double my fix time as I was so pissed that it happened. I haven't got a flat in months. 

I'm not totally in agreement on the street markings. Some on the 100 mi route were hard to pick up. A group of ladies a bit behind me missed one and knew it as they were soon about to go on the freeway. 

One other right turn, (Carr rd IIRC) I was thinking "I think I should be turning soon". So, pulled into the right run lane. Sure enough, arrow were there. I must have missed the one before that.

Having a garmin 800 or 705 with the route would have helped a lot in the Moss Landing area. I was around Elkhorn rd and had not seen an arrow, another rider, or street sign in a while. I went real slow and doubled back a few times to see if I missed something.

It was cold at the start and should have shed my clothes at the first stop instead of carrying them with me the whole ride.

The rest stop food and drink was great. The end meal was great for me. Not super fancy, but I liked it. 

So, in general, a good ride. Would I do it again? Probably.


----------

